# When do you take your Halloween decorations down?



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

When do you take your decorations down? 

I just read 2 post stating they keep their Halloween decorations up all year. 

And one post suggesting we all keep our current decorations up all year long but add the appopriate props from the other holidays throughout the year (ex dressing our zombies in Santa outfits) 

We do our party at a friends house so we have to set up on Friday and Saturday and take down on Sunday. 

When the party was at our house I kept our decorations up until the second weekend in November


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I take mine down on Nov. 1st, but I leave the fall decorations up until after Thanksgiving. I like to keep the three holidays (Halloween, Thanksgiving, and Christmas) separate as much as possible. I want to be able to enjoy them.


----------



## kissy (Sep 23, 2009)

Mine all come down November 1st. I would love to keep it up a little longer but DH is usually over it and starts taking things down without me!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Mine come down after the second child comes by. lol Actually not long after. We put our stuff into the garage as soon as the children are done for the night. I stretch it to about 9:30/10pm. There isn't many children in our area but, our house is the place to visit. When they are done, we pack it up and head to bed. Then the next day I start to dismantle and pack away stuff so my hubby can have his side of the garage again.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

digbugsgirl said:


> I take mine down on Nov. 1st, but I leave the fall decorations up until after Thanksgiving. I like to keep the three holidays (Halloween, Thanksgiving, and Christmas) separate as much as possible. I want to be able to enjoy them.


Same here.


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

Growler said:


> Mine come down after the second child comes by. lol Actually not long after. We put our stuff into the garage as soon as the children are done for the night. I stretch it to about 9:30/10pm. There isn't many children in our area but, our house is the place to visit. When they are done, we pack it up and head to bed. Then the next day I start to dismantle and pack away stuff so my hubby can have his side of the garage again.


That is what we do too...I don't have a bit of decor outside come November 1st. All the indoor stuff will be put away on Sunday. 

Then....it is bringing the tree out and put up (but not decorated  ) because we are going on a cruise Nov. 20th and not back til Dec. 1st. Whirlwind of holiday decorating!


----------



## msmello (Aug 17, 2009)

My stuff is coming down Sunday. If for no other reason, I need to get my lawn mowed. LOL It is so tall I have to keep raising the bones I stuck into the ground. And I lose my poor little dog every time she goes through the cemetery. 

So Sunday morning, I will be out there taking down all our hard work.


----------



## Jaba (Oct 27, 2009)

Back when I was decorating, I took my stuff down after the last kid came by. Around 1 I think. Got to sleep about 2/2:30ish. Id also set it up same day. Luckily my parents were really cool and let me take off school Halloween to set up my props.


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

msmello said:


> My stuff is coming down Sunday. If for no other reason, I need to get my lawn mowed. LOL It is so tall I have to keep raising the bones I stuck into the ground. And I lose my poor little dog every time she goes through the cemetery.
> 
> So Sunday morning, I will be out there taking down all our hard work.



I'm right there with you. My front yard has not been mowed since the first weekend in October.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Night of, the animatronics and built stuff comes back in (only out there while we're there that night).

Next day, it all comes down.

I have Monday off, so might get a little lazy, but most likely it will all be down and packed away before then.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Outdoor stuff comes down 1st week in November, Inside stays up till after Thanksgiving. After my grandkids leave. They all stand back and when something goes off they run like heck. then beg me to start it again.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Nov 1st. Just wouldn't feel right any longer.

As sad as it may be, halloween is then over.


----------



## Masterofmydomain (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm packing it in on Sunday, too. I just don't know where I'm gonna store 15 8' sections of fencing! Oy...

BTW....Happy Anniversary Frankie's Girl!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Usually that night after the last trick or treater is at the house. We run the fog machine till it is empty and then start taking things in the house. One time we filled the whole street up and down with the fog was really cool. This year since we are having our first party that night we will leave it up till the guests are gone. If it rains I will only have to take a few things down as most of my decorations and props are not waterproof. I sure hope the weathermen are wrong.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

first few days of November. Then out comes Thanksgiving decor.


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Lets do Halloween twice a year! wouldn't that be something to see, all over the world people are setting up their haunts come early summer late spring next year! With all of us on this forum, amongst the other sites, we would have the "normal" people of the world scratching their heads in wonderment. hehe I would defiantly need that half a year to recover before starting again  Tired as I may be right now, every long hour in the shop, cup after cup of coffee and MT Dew, inhalation of dremail cut foam, adhesive covered clothing, I'd do it again in a heartbeat. After a rest of course! I just hate tearing down my haunt each year!!! QQ


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

umm, i usually take my stuff down about 3-4 days after halloween


----------



## landyachtz (Oct 13, 2007)

I want to get rid of it right away. I love making it and putting it up but when it's over it's over. Usually takes a few days though until everything is out of sight. Manage to find a few things for a day or two that got missed.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Start bringing in the outdoor props around 10:30 Hallowen night. We just put most of it in the garage. Sunday, all of the lights and small stuff gets packed into bins and stored, fence and columns will likely come down, as will the castle facade and wall panels on the back patio. I'll have all of the big stuff put away by Sunday evening and then take a couple days to re-pack the smaller things and put away the inside stuff. It's been up for a month so I'll be ready to take it down.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Mine usually go up the day before and come down the day after. It adds to the magic- was that haunted house really there? 

The Halloween season is really pre-season for a couple of weeks. But unlike the Christmas holidays, there's no post halloween charm. So the day after the Halloween, it's really quite over. Sad, but over.

Dan


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

The day after is just the begining for me due to all the clearance sales! It's like august all over again with hitting up all the stores finding stuff and waiting for those 90% off deals then it usually runs into december getting it all packed away.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Edit- sorry, misunderstood you. I thought you were a retailer! LOL! It's not my night!

Dan


----------

